# need some helps with the coyots



## squirrelsniper (Apr 14, 2013)

Hey i was wondering if someone could help me figure out why im not getting any action on my coyot sets. ive been using a dirt hole set with a lure bait and a fox urine backing. does any one have any ideas or tips to help me?


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

I hunt a soybean field that is 850 yards long. My trail cameras show that coyotes are only cruising the edge of the field by the timber. They haven't been by the side of the field that borders a large creek in weeks. As it's been said location, location, location. If you're not in the correct spot, it could take quite a while before they find it. There could also be something about the set that they don't like and are shying away from it. At least they haven't dug your traps up.


----------



## squirrelsniper (Apr 14, 2013)

well i think i might scout around and look for a new spot then and tune up my set. When you do a dirt hole set about how large do you make the hole? i've been making them more smaller size but i know some people that make it larger like a softball size hole should i try a bigger hole?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I never made my dirt holes any larger than say a baseball and at a maximum of a 45 degree angle, there's something about your set area that's not working, you should be seeing some kind of traffic, raccoon, grinners, or even skunks should be messing around a dirt hole.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

How close to the hole is your trap?


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

I know guys who make dirt holes using a bulb planter attached to a cordless drill. I also know a guy who will sometimes make his dirt hole large enough so that it looks like a groundhog burrow. I would think the coyotes are mainly out for mice or moles at this point, so no use making your holes to large. 220swift is right, something should be messing with your sets even if it's not coyotes. You could setup a trail camera on video mode to capture a short clip and see what the animals are doing, maybe this will help identify why they are passing your set.


----------



## squirrelsniper (Apr 14, 2013)

i am currently at school and am trapping on public land so i cannot sent up a trail cam at the moment but i will be home ine a few weeks for break and will try it then. the hole is around 4 inches back from the set. and recently i have found fresh remains of a rabbit and a rodent near one of my sets. also


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

are you saying your trap is only 4 inches from the hole, think about the length of a coyote from if's nose to it's front legs. You need to have your trap bedded back from the hole 8 to 12 inches and slightly off to the left or right..............at 4 inches coyotes are coming in, standing outside of your trap bed sticking his nose in the hole and leaving.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Coyotes are smart, they may feel a little leery about your set for some reason. A trap set out few feet from your dirt hole will sometimes catch those leery ones.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

good call Ruger, a scent post 15 to 20 feet away would be an excellent way to pick off then leery ones..........


----------



## beavertrapper (Dec 31, 2012)

i hav noticed that some yotes that hav been pressured a little sometimes can take a week or so to get to the point where they will come in...some of my sets work in a day,some have gone untouched for a week........but I completely agree with Ruger and 220swift...something should be messing with it by now....dont giv up...good luck


----------



## Demodad (Oct 25, 2013)

squirrelsniper said:


> Hey i was wondering if someone could help me figure out why im not getting any action on my coyot sets. ive been using a dirt hole set with a lure bait and a fox urine backing. does any one have any ideas or tips to help me?


might try a straw set squirrel, I find it a killer set on leary K-9`s and it is so easy you can make a set in 3-4 min max and it has great eye appeal as it stands out like a sore thumb..


----------



## squirrelsniper (Apr 14, 2013)

im gonna try that one too i have a lot of hay at home do you guys use any other types of sets?


----------



## squirrelsniper (Apr 14, 2013)

Well I tuned up my set and my trap had been hit but unfortunately I was trapping in a marsh and my trap frozen and didn't go off


----------

